# JSF commandButton mit Image und Text



## freez (10. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich beim <h:commandButton ein Image als hintergrund verwenden und einen Text dynamisch über dieses Image legen?

Beste Grüße
Denis


----------



## freez (11. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es aktuell über CSS gelöst (per BackgroundImage) ... aber vielleicht fällt noch jemanden ein, ob, und wie man es mit JSF lösen kann.

Beste Grüße
Denis


----------

